# KK 3.3 updated - Can't install jailbreak or custom wallpapers



## The Doctor (Oct 22, 2011)

Think I made a mistake. Updated my KK 3G from 3.0.x to 3.3 with no problems this evening. I have never tried to install the jailbreak, but attempted to do so this evening AFTER installing 3.3.  

I am getting an U004 error when I try to install the jailbreak. Used update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3g_install.bin as that was the most recent jailbreak I could find. I even went to the extreme of restoring my settings back to factory, but alas the 3.3 update remains and the jailbreaking will not take.  

There doesn't seem to be any jailbreak for the 3.3, it just appears people who had the jailbreak/custom wallpapers before the upgrade have no problems with it AFTER the 3.3 update. Did I just do this bass-ackwards and need to bide my time for a jailbreak 3.3 update?

Thoughts?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The 3.3 update is pretty recent and it usually takes the techies a short while to come out with a new jailbreak etc if necessary. I think you're right - the old one still works as long as it was applied before the update. Unfortunately, there's no way to roll the Kindle back - once you've updated, that's it.

The person you need to speak to on here is NiLuJe. Try sending him a PM and I'm sure he'll tell you exactly what the situation is.

And welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> . . . and need to bide my time for a jailbreak 3.3 update?


It's bread and water for you until the next jailbreak.

It won't be long.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Use the update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3g-3.2.1_install.bin file instead .


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 22, 2011)

NiLuJe said:


> Use the update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3g-3.2.1_install.bin file instead .


Genius! It worked - of course. Easy peasy - lemon squeezy. You are a legend, mate. Any Kindle situation that has anything to do with cool, your name is attached. Love, love, love that you finished off the screen-savers hack with the "successfully installed" screen. Extra touch of brilliance. Thanks again, for all your help. Cheers!


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 22, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> The 3.3 update is pretty recent and it usually takes the techies a short while to come out with a new jailbreak etc if necessary. I think you're right - the old one still works as long as it was applied before the update. Unfortunately, there's no way to roll the Kindle back - once you've updated, that's it.
> 
> The person you need to speak to on here is NiLuJe. Try sending him a PM and I'm sure he'll tell you exactly what the situation is.
> 
> And welcome to Kindleboards!


Thanks for the welcome, Linjeakel! NiLuJe was indeed the person with the answer to my query. Done and dusted. Phew, was worried that I was stuck with these annoying screen-savers for yet another year.

I appreciate your nudge in the right direction and the welcome.

Ta!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm glad you got it sorted. 

Stick around, have a wander through the boards, there's loads of useful information here and we're all pretty friendly (well, most of us!  ).


----------



## Debb1e (Oct 23, 2011)

NiLuJe said:


> Use the update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3g-3.2.1_install.bin file instead .


Thank you!! I just received my new Kindle 3 3G UK which already had update 3.3 on it.....thought I was going to have to put up with the horrid standard screensavers for a while but no....

update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3gb-3.2.1_install.bin worked a dream

Thanks again x


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Debb1e!

Glad we could be of use.  As my fellow moderator Linjeakel said in her post, lots of good info here on KindleBoards for new users, plus tons of book recommendations, cheap and free book listings, and great conversation.  Have a look around!

Betsy


----------



## txbiglink (Oct 23, 2011)

NiLuJe said:


> Use the update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3g-3.2.1_install.bin file instead .


Where is this update?

I need it for kindle 3.3wi fi.

I like what i've seen on the board, but can't find any actual program files... .

It's probably me, some say i'm a caveman.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

On the MR thread, here.


----------



## txbiglink (Oct 23, 2011)

HEY, THATS COOL....

BIG THANKS!


----------



## robin_rowan (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello - does anybody know what to do if the Kindle jailbreak is unsuccessful? I successfully did this hack on my old Kindle but I got a new one (my old one broke under warranty) and it won't. It's exactly the same Kindle - Wifi Kindle Keyboard - but I get an 'unsuccessful install' message when I try to jailbreak it  Any ideas? Tips about how to make it work? 

I don't want to be stuck with Agatha Christie staring me down forever!


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@robin_rowan: Which firmware version are you using? (Check the Settings page).


----------



## Xander57 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have been attempting to Jailbreak my Kindle 3 keyboard (wifi only) all day with no luck.
It's version 3.3 and I am using the update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3w_install.bin file. All I ever receive is a U004 error and it telling me that the update was not successful.

Any advice would be helpful, please.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks like that's the wrong jailbreak file, see NiLuJe's post above:



NiLuJe said:


> Use the update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3g-3.2.1_install.bin file instead .


I guess you need to look for the jailbreak with name containing k3w-3.2.1


----------



## jasonmom (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry...I have read for hours, looking for a solution...no results. Thanks in advance for assistance.

I have K3g, US, ver 3.3,. Today I installed:
_update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3g-3.2.1_install.bin_ and _update_ss_0.25.N_k3g_install.bin_)

No problems with installations but old (dead authors) screensavers still come up, not the test screensaver that I see in the new screensaver folder.

Can someone please help? My eyes are crossing from reading so many boards all day. (I unzipped with 7zip and used Opera browser. Would have uninstalled and started over but cannot find uninstall.bin for the jailbreak.)

Linda


----------



## pconwell (Mar 5, 2012)

jasonmom said:


> Sorry...I have read for hours, looking for a solution...no results. Thanks in advance for assistance.
> 
> I have K3g, US, ver 3.3,. Today I installed:
> _update_jailbreak_0.10.N_k3g-3.2.1_install.bin_ and _update_ss_0.25.N_k3g_install.bin_)
> ...


I was having a similar problem, except my "screensaver" was just a blank screen instead of showing the old screensavers in your case. I don't know if it will help you, but here is what I did:

1. Uninstalled both the screensaver hack and the jailbreak hack
2. Deleted everything off the Kindle (this is probably optional, but it's just what I did)
3. Reinstalled the jail break and screensaver hack (make sure you have the correct files. Also note that the newest ss hack is .26)
4. Copied personal custom screensaver images to the /linkss/screensaver directory (you should see the default custom screensaver file here)
5. Hard reset (hold the power slide for ~15 seconds)

After this, everything was working for me.

EDIT: Just to note, I am using a Kindle 3 keyboard wi-fi 3.3 (611680021)
EDIT2: Also, here is a link [URL=http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php]http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004[/url] where I found the files. Just follow the directions here and everything should work.


----------



## jasonmom (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, Dr. Seuss, for your reply and your suggestions.  I appreciate your kindness.

Problem solved!  After multiple reinstalls, I changed to Firefox browser for downloads. Re-installed JB and SS. Worked perfectly!  Thanks!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Slack,

I can't help I'm afraid, but you might get a quicker response if you post on the screensaver hack thread over on MobileRead (http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004). NiLuJe is the expert on such things and he tends to be more active there than here.


----------



## walkslikechild (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, my name's Kami and I'm kind of new to all of this. I was wondering if someone could help me. I (to my disdain) updated my Kindle 3 to 3.3 and lost all my preloaded screensavers. I've tried installing all of these jailbreaks and can't seem to get anything to work. Can someone please help me?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, walkslikechild, welcome to Kindleboards.

Sorry you're having problems with your screensavers! If you look at pconwell's post (3 posts before yours) it gives the link to the correct file you need to use. You should also note the steps taken before loading the file, which will clear your Kindle of the previous things you've tried. 

The link takes you to the mobileread forum and that is a good place to ask if you need any further assistance, but do let us know how you get on!


----------

